# Round Two Thread: Sacramento vs. Minnesota



## Peja Vu

*@*









*#4 Sacramento Kings @ #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Target Center, Tuesday May 4, 2004
6:00pm PT, TNT*


*Probable Starters*











































































*Series is tied 2-2

Gm 1: May 4 at Minnesota (Sacramento 104, Minnesota 98)
Gm 2: May 8 at Minnesota (Minnesota 94, Sacramento 89) 
Gm 3: May 10 at Arco Arena (Minnesota 114, Sacramento 113 (OT)) 
Gm 4: May 12 at Arco Arena (Sacramento 87, Minnesota 81) 
Gm 5: May 14 at Minnesota (6:30 p.m., TNT) 
Gm 6: May 16 at Arco Arena (12:30 p.m., ABC) 
*Gm 7: May 19 at Minnesota (TBD, TNT) 
*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Season Series...*

11/5 - Sacramento 125, Minnesota 121 (OT) 

12/5 - Minnesota 112, Sacramento 109 (OT) 

2/19 - Minnesota 92, Sacramento 75

4/8 - Minnesota 94, Sacramento 86


----------



## Tersk

woah, kevin garnett is huge against you guys...


gm 1 - 28pts, 11rebs, 4 blocks, 3 steals, 3 assists

gm 2 - 33pts, 25 rebs, 3 blocks, 1 steal, 6 assists

game 3 - 22pts, 24rebs, 1 block, 4 assits

game 4 - 24pts, 17rebs, 2 blocks, 3 steals, 5assists

all together =

26.75points per game, 19.25 rebounds per game, 2.5blocks pergame, 2.75 steals per game, 4.5 assists per game

wow, hes huge against you guys..and hes already been huge this series against nuggs, with like 8+ assists per game:O:O good luck


----------



## Peja

this is gonna be tough.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> this is gonna be tough.


Time for Webb to step up...


----------



## HKF

The layoff gives the Kings a chance to rest. 

Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday to practice lightly. Should do them well to rest up. They were well served to dispatch the Mavs in 5.


----------



## Hibachi!

This aint going to be easy... But i truly feel that the Kings can still 1 of the first 2 games... By doing that they will take homecourt advantage... The Kings should win this series... Sam Cassell and Sprewell are too streaky...


----------



## KingsBullsFan1

Its gonna be a tough series for sure. Webber and Peja have to step up big and out defense needs to play better!


----------



## Peja

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Time for Webb to step up...


I really don't think he can step up anymore...His stats show that he stepped up against the Mavs, even though they didnt play the best D on him...Madsen, Ervin Johnson, and KG will give him hell. I dont see him steppin up because I dont think he has the ability to.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings 96
Minnesota 93

I have to go to L.A. again:upset: and I won't be back until the *17th* at the latest :upset: :upset: ...I should be able to check in, but if not,

Go Kings!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

If Kings win the first game it'll be easier for them. Then they'll have HCA and the pressure will be on the Wolves.


Imagine if we had BJAX now.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings 96
> Minnesota 93
> 
> I have to go to L.A. again:upset: and I won't be back until the *17th* at the latest :upset: :upset: ...I should be able to check in, but if not,
> 
> Go Kings!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KingsBullsFan1

Im feeling kinda confident about this series. We played badly in the end of the regular season but they're playing better now. GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

> Peja vs. Hassell
> As Peja Stojakovic departed his interview session Sunday with a small gathering of media, he offered the peace sign to his chest, said, "Peace, Americans," then followed with, "You know what I'm sayin?"
> 
> The suddenly hip Kings forward expects to be guarded a time or two in this series by Trenton Hassell, a long, lean combination of legs and arms. Asked if was impressed with Hassell as a defender, Stojakovic was polite in saying, "I don't know what to say. They're playing good team defense. They call him a defender."
> 
> And asked if he felt locked down at Minnesota this regular season - he scored 34 points at Target Center in the first meeting and 15 in the second - Stojakovic paused.
> 
> "Which one? First or second game," Stojakovic said, before breaking into laughter when reminded he rolled in the first outing. "I don't know. He's doing a good job. He's aggressive. I'm going to have to work myself into the game."





> Big men hurting
> The Timberwolves finished Sunday's practice with only nine players because of illness and injuries.
> Olowokandi and center Oliver Miller sat out because of flu-like symptoms. Johnson fell on his wrist during practice and was sent for X-rays as a precaution.
> 
> Minnesota coach Flip Saunders said Johnson likely will play Tuesday.
> 
> The Timberwolves are already missing point guard Troy Hudson and swingman Wally Szczerbiak. Hudson is out for the playoffs with a sprained ankle, and Szczerbiak is expected to miss at least another two weeks with three cracked bones in his back.


Kings notes


----------



## Peja

time out....13-6 for kings...kings givin up offensive rebounds but bibby hit consecutive 3's to go up in the lead. Overall, I'm happy with the way they playin right now.


----------



## Peja

Bibby is killin them.


----------



## Peja Vu

Man, I had to run out for a while, and with the way they were getting beat on the offensive boards in the first minute, I though they would be down by 20...keep it up.


----------



## Peja Vu

:vbanana:

Bibby: 33/7/7


----------



## HKF

I told you Peja Vu, the Kings are going to do some great things this year. They are going to the Finals.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I told you Peja Vu, the Kings are going to do some great things this year. They are going to the Finals.


I hope they do. If they win the championship, it would take a lot of pressure from us Kings fans and we wouldn't have to fight in every thread and try to prove how good the kings are. :gopray:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby

What a start to what will be a great series! After the way the Kings played at the end of game 5, I was a little worried that they would have a difficult time closing games against the T-Wolves out. They proved me wrong tonight in a huge way. Both teams played with so much heart and emotion down the stretch. I definitely see at least one OT game in their future..maybe game 6 at Arco? How fun would that be? 1-0 and HCA baby!


----------



## Hibachi!

BIG THREE BY DC! And how bout that flip up by Peja to beat the shot clock... Webber played great D on Garnett, he may not be able to move, but he is still MUCH stronger than Garnett and was able to keep him out of the post... I liked the D we played on the big 3... Obviously Cassell was gigantic, but instead of giving Garnett looks we gave Hassell looks, which even tho he knocked those shots down, was still better... I dont expect Hassell to do that again... Great... Way to take game 1, they were able to withstand the runs. And how bout that free throw shooting! 30-33...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Yeah, Webber did look like he could muscle Garnet on the block, on both ends of the court, I mean, dont get me wrong, KG is great and all, but hes not exactly Mr. Universe...


----------



## mavsman

GO KINGS....

Since my Mavs are toast, I am jumping on the Kings bandwagon.
Please please let me hear once again from some genius like
Barkley how the Kings can't play defense and have no chance.

I love it. You boys go into hostile territory and get the job done.

I hope the Kings don't have a let down in game 2 because they
already got the split. Get the 2 game sweep and its game over
for the Wolves.

Good Luck


----------



## Peja Vu

MVP this night is Bibby: He upstages Garnett by leading Kings to a victory with 33 points

Saddle him up and ride: Bibby is 'the man' now 

Garnett finds no room to move 

He hardly looks like MVP: Kevin Garnett has a disappointing night and blames himself for Minnesota's loss

Pictures from the game...(SacBee) 

More pictures from the game...


----------



## Peja Vu

I am changing this thread from the Game 1 thread to a Series Thread, just like it is in the Playoff Forum


----------



## Hibachi!

And how can i forget about Brad Miller! The ****er had an awesome game, thats the Brad Miller i used to see... How bout that block on Madsen to save two points! he was great all game... Lets keep it up!


----------



## SacTown16

I've been out of town so i haven't had the chance to post, but i caught the Kings game and they played great, Bibby is a stud once again in the playoffs, if the Kings win next 2 out of 3 we will have the series wrapped up.

Go Kings Go


----------



## Peja Vu

> After meeting and watching film Wednesday, the Kings did not practice, giving Doug Christie a chance to rest his sore left foot.
> 
> Christie is suffering from plantar fasciitis, an inflammation of tissue on the bottom of his foot.
> 
> Coach Rick Adelman said his shooting guard felt OK Wednesday.
> 
> "It's no worse than it was," he said of Christie's foot, "and that's a good thing. We felt good that it didn't feel any worse."
> 
> Because of the injury, Adelman said he intends to keep Christie on the floor more.
> 
> "When Doug sits, he gets stiff, and it makes it hard for him to play," he said. "So I don't want to let that thing get cold. I want him to keep it loose and warm."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9195334p-10120650c.html


----------



## SacTown16

Game 2

Kings 94 - 99 Wolves

Bibby: 29 pts, 7 dimes
Peja: 22 pts, 9 Reb
Webber: 18 pts, 8 Reb

I wish i could predict a Kings win, but all the pressure is on the Wolves, if they lose this game they are done. If i were the Kings i wouldn't lay back and hand them game 2. I would go even harder understanding what this could mean for the Kings. But im doubting they come out with the same intensity of game 1, but i hope im wrong.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 2*

*#4 Sacramento Kings @ #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Target Center, Saturday May 8, 2004
6:30pm PT, ESPN/News10*


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings again can go up 2-0: One year ago today, they had the same opportunity against Dallas - and lost


----------



## Peja Vu

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu

Halftime

Minnesota 49
Sacramento 39

Stojakovic: 11 Points (3/10 FG)
Miller: 8 Points, 4 Rebounds and 2 Assists
Bibby: 4 Points (1/5 FG)


----------



## SacTown16

73 - 72 Minny
9:30 to go

Kings have not played well offensively at all, if we could pull this one out, that's really good news. Kings D is awesome, great communication and effort on D.


----------



## SacTown16

WOOOOOOOOOO

Go Kings Go, now that's how you bury a team.

Up by 10, hopefully Sam doesn't get hot.


----------



## SacTown16

> hopefully Sam doesn't get hot.


Why did i say anything, 1pt game within no time.


----------



## SacTown16

WTF WAS THAT, way to draw up a ****in play Adelman, LIKE HONESTLY, WTF


----------



## Hibachi!

Biggest chokejob in the history of the NBA...


----------



## SacTown16

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Biggest chokejob in the history of the NBA...



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Peja

oh my god


its unbeliavable. i can't use words to describe it. awul, awful execution. thats worse than anything i've ever seen in my life. can it get worse than that


----------



## SacTown16

I guess the Kings thought it was over when they were up by 10, and they started to relax, they just don't get it.

**** im pist off, same old story, different year


----------



## Peja

too bad curse words aren't allowed here. It's gotta be bad luck. I mean, not one thing went right in the last 3 minutes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Me and my Dad (Or My Dad and I for you grammar enthusiasts) were talking about how Minnesota was done for with about 4 minutes left in the game, then Sacramento starts taking terrible, TERRIBLE shots one after another. I'm pissed and I'm not even a Kings fan. It just pisses me off when a team with so much talent and ability kills themselves like they did tonight. Yuck.



How the mighty have fallen. Mike Bibby might have won game 1 for them, but he lost game 2 for sure. Yeah, Christie choked on the FT line, yeah Webber missed a pretty crucial FT, but Bibby just had some horrid shots late in that game. Horrid. 



With all of this said and done, Sacramento still got the job done, winning one game on the road. If they can pull it together for the homestand, they will be just fine.


----------



## SacTown16

WHY CAN'T THE KINGS EVER HIT CLUTCH FREE THROWS

No matter who is taking them(Christie, Peja, Webber), they seem to miss clutch free throws down the stretch, i was just hoping Christie got one of those 2 free throws, and what do you know, he missed them both.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> With all of this said and done, *Sacramento still got the job done, winning one game on the road.* If they can pull it together for the homestand, they will be just fine.


True. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> With all of this said and done, Sacramento still got the job done, winning one game on the road. If they can pull it together for the homestand, they will be just fine.


I try to keep telling myself that but still, they had the chance to go up 2-0 on the number 1 seed :upset:


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I try to keep telling myself that but still, they had the chance to go up 2-0 on the number 1 seed :upset:


Exactly

The series could be over right now, but NO, it isn't.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

Seems like there was no set offensive plays down the stretch...horrrrible coaching by Adleman. They should have tried to penetrate to the basket. Kings fan need not worry right now because T-Wolves are going to have a rough time winning one of those in Sac. If the Kings win both, T-Wolves are done.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> If the Kings *win both*, T-Wolves are done.


I hope man. :gopray:


----------



## Hibachi!

Want to know how i knew Christie was gonna miss both those free throws? When he got up to the line, he did the motion like he was shooting a free throw before he got to the line, it means they are nervous... No excuses for Christie, but Webber is just a bad ft shooter...


----------



## Peja Vu

Player of the game?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Fred Hoiberg. (hope I spelled that right)


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Fred Hoiberg. (hope I spelled that right)


Player of the Game for the Kings?


----------



## Peja Vu

Pictures from the game...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Player of the Game for the Kings?


:laugh: sorry man. 

Peja Stojakovic. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Want to know how i knew Christie was gonna miss both those free throws? When he got up to the line, he did the motion like he was shooting a free throw before he got to the line, it means they are nervous... No excuses for Christie, but Webber is just a bad ft shooter...


Then how come Steve Nash is a 90% FT shooter?


----------



## SacTown16

Final:

Kings 89
Wolves 94

Peja: 26 pts, 7 Reb
Webber: 21 pts, 7 Reb, 4 dimes
Miller: 11 pts, 11 Reb
Bibby: 10 pts, 8 dimes

Player of the game: Peja


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: sorry man.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic. :whoknows:





> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> Player of the game: Peja


Then so it shall be

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1205888#post1205888


----------



## Peja Vu

C-Webb looked really good in the third quarter...when he faked the hand off to Bibby and drove to the basket I was going


----------



## JT

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> C-Webb looked really good in the third quarter...when he faked the hand off to Bibby and drove to the basket I was going


You have to remember though...he was being checked by the Kandi Man... It was still amazing since CWebb is my favorite player, but I thought this game just showed me that the Kings will never go anywhere with Rick Adelman coaching. He just can't make his team win when it counts. 

If you look at great coachs in the history of the NBA, all of them preached defense like it was the last Sunday ever. Red Auerbach, Pat Riley hell even Rudy T! Adelman just doesn't fit the bill to me, I believe mentally he is too soft and that has infested the team. All of their wins I think, have come mostly on physical talent with the occasional oddity (Mavs series).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Today's SacBee Articles...*

In the bag? What a gag: Up 10 with 4:11 left, the Kings clank way to a loss 

Kings' collapse transcends even '02 stinker 

Cassell takes command with season on the line 

Christie's foot hurt; Bobby's pride hurt


----------



## oblivion

while the Kings missed 3 of 4 free throws late, don't forget that cassell went 1-2 and spreewell missed 2 as well in the closing seconds. But luckily for the wolves, Hoiberg got the rebound off of spree's miss.

I am sure Kings fans are happy with the split. But, i think that a lot of the momentum has shifted Minnesota's way. The kings blew a 10-point lead with under 4 minutes to play. the wolves closed on a 16-1 run, i beleive. The kings had a legitimate chance to be up 2-0 and in full control. 
Minnesota has shown that they can win at Arco in the regular season. I am looking forward to a fun series the rest of the way. And thank god the games are every other day now, and not 3 day breaks inbetween.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 3*

*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Arco Arena, Monday May 10, 2004
7:30pm PT, TNT*


----------



## SacTown16

Wolves 104 - 107 Kings

Bibby: 33 pts, 6 dimes
Peja: 25 pts, 8 Reb
Miller: 15 pts, 12 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja

Man, the heat game is taking too long. I hope Kings haven't started yet.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings trail 22-18 after 1 quarter...


----------



## Peja Vu

46-46 at the half...


----------



## Peja

man, we aint hustling, playing like lil girls.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> man, we aint hustling, playing like lil girls.


hope that we sign some men to play for us next year. :sigh:


----------



## Hibachi!

And that ladies and gents... Is the series... Game over... See ya next year


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And that ladies and gents... Is the series... Game over... See ya next year


You are ready to throw the towel in already? I will stick with my prediction of Kings in 7...but as for this game, I am done, going to bed, I have seen enough:sigh:


----------



## Peja

Man, don't the kings realize that they always win when they let Bibby take games over? If he passes too much, we lose period. This game is over.


----------



## SacTown16

This is a clear example of why game 2 was so important, because there are no guarentees at home.


----------



## SacTown16

****, what a stupid timeout by adelman, they had a nice break off the Garnett miss, and **** head adelman calls a timeout. I guess he wants to draw up ANOTHER ****ty play.


----------



## SacTown16

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

1 pt game, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

**** YA


----------



## Peja

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


CRUNCH NUTS

CRUNCH NUTS

baby, life is gooooooooooooooood.


----------



## SacTown16

> You are ready to throw the towel in already? I will stick with my prediction of Kings in 7...but as for this game, I am done, going to bed, I have seen enough





> And that ladies and gents... Is the series... Game over... See ya next year


Im usually one that gives up early, but the Kings showed heart man, THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE, lets go O.T. Baby


----------



## SacTown16

And you can see i changed my sig to 2-1 wolves late in the 4th


----------



## Peja

kigns got heart. I don't care what people say. Look at that, I never though Peja would show greatness in pressure times. It's lovely. Now, minnesota doesn't have Sam Cassell so they are in trouble.


----------



## Peja Vu

Good thing my parents called me and told me what happened before I went to bed :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16

OH OH, no more Bibby, im a little worried with hassell going to the line for the 2 pt lead.


----------



## SacTown16

PEJA HAS BROKEN THROUGH, HE IS NOW OFFICIALLY CLUTCH, NOW WE GOT HIM AND BIBBY FOR CLUTCH TIME.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja has missed 3 freethrows today :|


----------



## SacTown16

Free Throws may just kill us again down the stretch, hopefully Peja can hit a 3


----------



## Peja

damn, I hate these.


----------



## Peja

Good, now we need defense, hopefully minnesota will miss some FT's, and a good execution. Please lord :banghead:


----------



## Peja Vu

:gopray:


----------



## SacTown16

**** Adelman, get your **** together, I think my body temp is like 150 right now. HOLY ****


----------



## Peja Vu

At least they showed some heart...


----------



## SacTown16

BAD PLAY CALL AGAIN, we will just have to take the momentum into game 4


----------



## Hibachi!

HE GOT ****ING HACKED! HE COULDNT EVEN RAISE HIS ****ING ARM TO SHOOT! THAT IS ****ING BULL****!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE IS NO ****ING WAY HE COULD HAVE SHOT THAT DAMN BALL!!!!!! **** THAT!


----------



## Peja

That was a foul but I knew they weren't gonna call it.


----------



## Hibachi!

THAT WAS ****ING BS! No im ****ing sick of this ****... Kings make a great comeback, to end it on some BS HACK! He couldnt even raise his ****ING ARM! That is ****ing dispicible... **** that


----------



## Peja Vu

Final

Minnesota 114
Sacramento 113

Stojakovic: 29 Points and 9 Rebounds
Christie: 24 Points and 12 Rebounds
Bibby: 19 Points and 10 Assists
Webber: 17 Points and 9 Rebounds

Box Score


----------



## JT

The team only goes so far as the coach takes them, and Adleman isn't taking them anywhere but home. He is good for regular season wins but that is it. He's also good for yelling at the refs instead of using that energy to draw up good plays, like maybe a screen for Peja? Kenny & Charles also touched on this in more detail.

I was watching ESPN Classic today, and the same problems they had facing the Lakers in 2001 they had tonight. Giving up too many offensive rebounds, leaving roleplayers open for crystal clear looks, and blaming your loss on the refs when the game was poorly officiated both ways. 

2001 and 2004, that's 3 years gone by and you really couldn't tell the difference between the Kings teams. I just hope Kings trade Webber or do something drastic, cuz I can't stand to see my favorite player, slowly age before my eyes on a playoff pretender.


----------



## jstempi

I didn't see the game but the box score says Bibby was called for a T in OT. What happened? Did the T'volves make the technical foul shot? If so that'd suck for Bibby knowing he gave them the one point win unless the T wasn't warranted.


----------



## mavsman

I have said this over and over again. The refs are cowards. They
masquerade thier cowardise as wanting to let the players decide
the outcome of games and not have the refs do it. 

The reality is that they don't have the guts to make the correct
call at the end of a game. It has gotten to the point where the
defense should do everything short of tackling the offensive
player on a last second shot. I find it disgusting but it is a reality.

I said months ago that the Lakers understand this better than
any other team. The truth is that as the game gets closer and
closer to the end the refs are more and more reluctant to make
the call. The Lakers always seem to get ultra-physical in the 4th
quarter and get away with alot of things which would be called
a foul in the first 3 quarters. Last second shots seem to take the
nocall to ridiculous heights.

Until the refs grow a pair and start calling a foul a foul we will see
this trend only get worse. The players are not stupid, they see that
all these situations the refs just "let them play", so why not hack
the crap out the guy to stop the last shot.


----------



## Peja Vu

Huge rally, big gulp: Kings put game in OT, then fall short 

Even Peja's hot streak couldn't lift Kings 

Kings show fatigue in critical OT loss 

Sprewell, Hassell respond when needed 

Kings' bench is largely ineffective: Anthony Peeler and Brad Miller combine for 15 points, but neither is effective late


----------



## Peja Vu

Pictures from the game... 

SacBee pictures from the game...


----------



## Peja Vu

Audio: Peja - Was he fouled?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I didn't see the game but the box score says Bibby was called for a T in OT. What happened? Did the T'volves make the technical foul shot? If so that'd suck for Bibby knowing he gave them the one point win unless the T wasn't warranted.


Yea he got a T in the OT but I believe it was hoiberg who shot and missed it.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I didn't see the game but the box score says Bibby was called for a T in OT. What happened? Did the T'volves make the technical foul shot? If so that'd suck for Bibby knowing he gave them the one point win unless the T wasn't warranted.


----------



## comptons

They just stole another game from Webber. OMG - he was again clutch (no one seemed to notice.) He hit big free throws and shots, but best of all he motivated his boys in the 4th. Webber put the team on his back until Peja and Bibby got hot. Peja was clutch and Webber was clutch (again) but they stole it from them. Oh well, if Webber is the kind of champion I think he is the Kings will recuperate. 

It's ON! Take 'em, Chris!


----------



## comptons

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: FRUSTRATING!!!

Come on... Webber show the world how great you are. Win Vlade and Adelman the ring they deserve. Go win yourself the rings you deserve. Make history by winning your team a championship on one leg. Make this year the biggest statement in your career. . .


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 4*

*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Arco Arena, Wednesday May 12, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/News10*


----------



## comptons

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> *Game 4*
> 
> *#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
> Arco Arena, Wednesday May 12, 2004
> 7:30pm PT, ESPN/News10*


A definite 'W'


----------



## pliumbum

adelman is simply stupid. You cannot win nba using 7 players. Even if they get to the conference finals, they will not do anything against lakers or spurs because of being tired.


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>pliumbum</b>!
> adelman is simply stupid. You cannot win nba using 7 players. Even if they get to the conference finals, they will not do anything against lakers or spurs because of being tired.


I agree, they should go with an 8 man rotation with Songaila getting in the mix, and then 9 if B Jax comes back.


----------



## SacTown16

Wolves 90 - 107 Kings

Peja: 34 pts
Bibby: 23 pts, 6 dimes
Christie: 17 pts, 9 Reb, 8 dimes
Miller: 15 pts, 9 Reb


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, they should go with an 8 man rotation with Songaila getting in the mix, and then 9 if B Jax comes back.


I agree, Songaila needs more PT, but where do you fit him in? Someone either Vlade Webber or Miller will have to have significantly reduced minutes in order for Songaila to be effective. Problem is, we just dont have a backup 2 and 3 guard... Wallace has not shown me anything, and thats the only 2 or 3 guard we have! With Bo-Jax out, (who im almost positive will be back for this series after the way this has gone) the Kings are extremely weak bench wise. The Kings goal for next year? Get a backup 2 or 3 guard... They thought Wallace would be that guy, it hasnt worked out. So a guy like, Jim Jackson (who the Rockets definitely wont give up) or a guy like Jon Barry... Or even Stephen Jackson would be a good compliment to the team...


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Songaila needs more PT, but where do you fit him in? Someone either Vlade Webber or Miller will have to have significantly reduced minutes in order for Songaila to be effective. Problem is, we just dont have a backup 2 and 3 guard... Wallace has not shown me anything, and thats the only 2 or 3 guard we have! With Bo-Jax out, (who im almost positive will be back for this series after the way this has gone) the Kings are extremely weak bench wise. The Kings goal for next year? Get a backup 2 or 3 guard... They thought Wallace would be that guy, it hasnt worked out. So a guy like, Jim Jackson (who the Rockets definitely wont give up) or a guy like Jon Barry... Or even Stephen Jackson would be a good compliment to the team...


First off we should have never gotten rid of both Jackson and Turkoglu, we should have one of those players right now, we could use one of them. All Songaila needs is about 8 min of PT just to give the Wolves a different look and to confuse the matchups a little bit, 8 min really won't take away anything from the big 3, about 2.5 min each. Will Songaila be effective with such little minutes? Most likely not, but there is a chance he could do some damage and confuse the defense while bringing energy at the same time. We need Bibby to get more involved early in game 4 unlike games 2 and 3. But we will blow them out, i think Peja has his confidence back.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings 107
T-Wolves 96

Bibby: 29 Points/6 Assists
Peja: 26 Points
Miller: 18 Points/13 Rebounds


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Or even Stephen Jackson would be a good compliment to the team...


I would love for that to happen...


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love for that to happen...


I really liked Jackson for San Antonio, he did a great job, i would love to have him on the Kings, but i hear his ego is a little big.


----------



## JT

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Wallace has not shown me anything, and thats the only 2 or 3 guard we have! With Bo-Jax out,


Wallace hasn't shown you anything because he hasn't been out on the floor in like 20 games. Think about it.


----------



## comptons

Webber - 25-12-5


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby

The Kings want me to have a heart attack by the age of 20 I swear...ah well..I haven't yet surprisingly, so it's all good. I don't see the Kings losing this game in any way. It'll be like game 4 against the Mavs last year...which I was at  the game after the double OT loss after they went down 2-1. Christie stepped it up big time..he almost had a triple-double I think. Bibby will have a monster game as well.

Kings 105 T-Wolves 95
Bibby 28 pts. 6 assists
Peja 23 pts. 6 boards
Webber 18 pts. 10 boards 6 assists
Miller 12 pts. 14 boards


----------



## Peja Vu

*Today's SacBee articles...*

Must-win for Kings? Darned close: A loss tonight in Game 4 would send Sacramento back to Minnesota in a near-impossible 3-1 hole 

The franchise is at a crossroads 

Playoff notebook: No-call on final shot still subject of much debate


----------



## SacTown16

Halftime:

Wolves 31
Kings 42

Webber: 16 pts, 5 dimes


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: FRUSTRATING!!!
> 
> Come on... Webber show the world how great you are. Win Vlade and Adelman the ring they deserve. Go win yourself the rings you deserve. Make history by winning your team a championship on one leg. Make this year the biggest statement in your career. . .


28-8-1 and outplayed Garnett... Looks like you got your first wish! Lets hope you get that second...


----------



## Peja

Yeah baby. 2-2


----------



## SacTown16

Final:

Wolves 81
Kings 87

Webber: 28 pts, 8 Reb
Miller: 20 pts, 7 Reb
Bibby: 15 pts, 12 dimes

We back in it, gotta win our home game and 1 of the 2 games in Minny, preferably game 5.


----------



## Peja Vu

Great game from Miller, he is such a warrior


----------



## Peja Vu

*Pictures from the game...*


----------



## Peja Vu

The royal treatment: Sacramento rides Chris Webber's big night to win 

The old Webber shows up 

Kings find a little toughness on defense goes a long way 

T-wolves done in by sluggish opening half 

Miller lends a physical presence 

Timberwolves finally run out of gas at Arco


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 5*

*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Target Center, Friday May 14, 2004
6:30pm PT, TNT*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> *Game 5*
> 
> *#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
> Target Center, Friday May 14, 2004
> 6:30pm PT, TNT*


We need this man. We need it bad. We need to finish them fast so that we rest for about the same time the Lakers will. So we're ready. :yes:


----------



## Peja

we need a win like a crackhead needs crack. Everybody pray.


----------



## SacTown16

Kings 92 - 87 Wolves

Bibby: 24 pts, 6 dimes
Webber: 21 pts, 8 Reb, 7 dimes
Christie: 18 pts, 6 Reb, 7 dimes

We gotta win this game, and we will. Game 7 in Minny will be way tougher than game 5 in Minny, so we better get this one.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings 92
Wolves 88


----------



## Peja Vu

Miller's toughness so critical 

Kings notes: Bibby showing complete game


----------



## Peja Vu

NBA.com Preview


----------



## SacTown16

GO KINGS GO, GO KINGS GO

Gotta get pumped up for tonight

:vbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Dark Praetor

If we lose this one, can we still get the series?


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> If we lose this one, can we still get the series?


The Kings have proven that they can win in Minnesota so I would say yes.


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> If we lose this one, can we still get the series?


Definately, but like i have said before, game 5 in Minny will be a lot easier than game 7 in Minny. So this game is HUGE.


----------



## SacTown16

Great start for us, and finally Songaila is in and he has 2 pts and a reb and a dime, WTF is with 2 fouls on Webb and 2 on Vlade, talk about Bull****.


----------



## SacTown16

Webber is fading in the shadows in the biggest game of the year.


----------



## Peja Vu

At the half:

Timberwolves 38
Kings 34


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Webber is fading in the shadows in the biggest game of the year.


4 Fouls:|


----------



## SacTown16

What a disappointment


----------



## Peja Vu

Have to win 2 straight now :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu

ugly


----------



## Peja Vu

:gopray:

We need BJax to play in game 6...they really need his energy on the court


----------



## Hibachi!

LATRELL SPREWELL F 43 13-21 3-7 5-6 0 7 7 6 3 1 4 0 34 <--- Dispicible...


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> ugly


Kings Player of the Game??? Rodney Buford :whoknows: :sigh:


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Kings Player of the Game??? Rodney Buford :whoknows: :sigh:


Jabari Smith... Hes the best cheerer on the team, so he wins by default


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Kings Player of the Game??? Rodney Buford :whoknows: :sigh:


Songaila. Guy was trying pretty hard. He was also trying his best at defending Garnett.


----------



## SacTown16

Player of the game? This is a tough one, but i would give it to Songaila, because although he used absolutly no foot speed on Defense, he was the only one trying. 

The above statement sounds pretty sad for guys making millions.


----------



## Hibachi!

Derick Martin for Brad Miller... Great exchange btw... If your gonna get ejected, take someone like Garnett or Spre with you! Dont take ****ing Derick Martin!


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Derick Martin for Brad Miller... Great exchange btw... If your gonna get ejected, take someone like Garnett or Spre with you! Dont take ****ing Derick Martin!


I didn't see what happened...do you think he will be suspended?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see what happened...do you think he will be suspended?


It seemed like he punched martin when he was pushing him after martin hit miller in his private part. then he tripped on martins legs and got on top of martin and got ejected. and then the commentators were saying that he might be suspended for punching but I don't know. I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Derick Martin for Brad Miller... Great exchange btw... If your gonna get ejected, take someone like Garnett or Spre with you! Dont take ****ing Derick Martin!


Mark Kreidler: Miller for Martin - one bad trade 



> Which, now that we mention it, stacks up as one of the great trades in postseason history - Darrick Martin out for the Minnesota Timberwolves, Brad Miller out for the Kings.
> 
> "When you got a chump who does some (expletive), you know, it sucks," said Miller.
> 
> You know who smiled again, the hour nearly midnight and the Wolves' 86-74 victory in Game 5 securely in the books?
> 
> "Anything I can do to help this team win," Martin said, flashing those pearly whites, "is what I want to do."
> 
> The Kings and the Timberwolves finally hit the full-on confrontational portion of the program Friday night. It was scrappy everywhere you looked. Miller tangled with Mark Madsen early. Latrell Sprewell and Doug Christie exchanged ongoing unpleasantries. Anthony Peeler and Kevin Garnett jawed at will. Referee Derrick Stafford essentially shouted down Kings coach Rick Adelman in the early going, telling him he didn't care for Adelman's style of protesting a call.
> 
> But the only blow among all of those that mattered was the one Darrick Martin delivered below the belt of Brad Miller, a play that resulted in Martin sprawling on the ground and Miller landing on top of him and referee Blane Reichelt quickly shouting at Miller, "Get out."


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings are on the ropes: They are off target all night 

Where was the passion? Kings sure didn't have it


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see what happened...do you think he will be suspended?


I saw it... It wasnt a punch... What happened was, Martin was fighting through a screen, and as he was he punched Brad Miller in the nads... Brad Miller kind of pimp slapped Martin, and Martin fell to the floor, Brad Miller got on top of him redy to punch him but then restrained himself... I dont think it warranted a suspension... He didnt like slap him slap him... Hard to explain, but there certainly was no punch from Brad Miller


----------



## SacTown16

> Brad Miller got on top of him redy to punch him


Brad Miller tripped on Martin, and he wasn't going to punch him at all, he got off and tried to explain what happened to the refs.


----------



## Peja

^exactly. His intention wasn't neccesarily to hit Martin, he just tripped and it appeared as if he was tryin to do that.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 6*

*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Arco Arena, Sunday May 16, 2004
12:30pm PT, ABC*


----------



## Peja Vu

Season finale or call for an encore?


----------



## SacTown16

Wolves 96 - 103 Kings

Bibby: 26 pts, 7 dimes
Miller: 19 pts, 11 Reb, 6 dimes
Peja: 22 pts, 8 Reb
Webber: 16 pts, 9 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu

Good start..


----------



## Peja Vu

Madsen and Hoiberg:upset:


----------



## Peja Vu

Brad Miller is hilarious...:laugh:


----------



## SacTown16

Halftime:

Wolves 44
Kings 57

Bibby: 14 pts, 5 dimes
Peja: 13 pts, 5 Reb
Christie: 8 pts, 3 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu

Bibby has come to play today :yes:


----------



## brazys

Lithuanian national TV is showing game 6 live. It's great to see Kings exploding again.
My worry is when Kings will stop moving in offense and settling on tough jumpers again. Will it be 2nd half or game 7? I hope they will stay focused and have some sprint in their legs.

Go Darius! Go Kings!


----------



## Peja Vu

Throw it down CWebb!!!


----------



## Peja

Somebody got socked in the grill.


----------



## Peja Vu

RODNEY BUFORD!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings win!!! Kings win!!!

:vbanana:


----------



## Peja Vu

Final

Sac 104
Min 87

Stojakovic: 22 Points and 8 Rebounds
Bibby: 16 Points, 10 Assists, and 5 Rebounds
Webber: 14 Points and 7 Rebounds
Christie: 16 Points
Miller: 17 Points, 7 Rebounds, and 5 Assists
Buford: 7 Points

Box Score


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Second Round: Game 6 


Altercation leads to some rules confusion 


Kings play the way they can - with great energy and teamwork 


Fighting back 


Preparing early for Game 7's inevitable 


One more: Kings draw even with T-wolves at a rowdy Arco


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peeler suspended.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1

Webber dunked on Garnett so nasty!!!!!!! :laugh: Garnett got dunked on and elbowed in the grill, go home and  big guy because guess who has momentum going into game 7?


----------



## SacTown16

Game 7:

Kings 89 - 82 Wolves

Bibby: 24 pts, 7 dimes
Christie: 15 pts, 6 dimes, 8 Reb
Peja: 18 pts
Webber: 16 pts, 9 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu

*Game 7*

*#4 Sacramento Kings @ #1 Minnesota Timberwolves
Targer Center, Wednesday May 19, 2004
5:30pm PT, TNT*


----------



## Peja Vu

I am going to go watch the game at Arco Arena tomorrow :yes:


----------



## SKiP

SacTown - 101

Minnesota - 96


----------



## Peja

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I am going to go watch the game at Arco Arena tomorrow :yes:


lol wrong arena this time


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> 
> 
> lol wrong arena this time


Ya... I still wouldnt mind going to watch the game with all the other Sacramento fans in an arena... You still get to hear everyone cheering... Pretty tight either way...


----------



## Peja

^yeah, true that.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya... I still wouldnt mind going to watch the game with all the other Sacramento fans in an arena... You still get to hear everyone cheering... Pretty tight either way...


:yes: 

Plus, admission and parking is free.


----------



## Guest

we better play like we did in the last game... we can beat the lakers if we make it to 'em


----------



## B_&_B

Sac - 91
Minn - 105

Vlade attempts a flop and brakes his leg!!! 
Garnett puts up 27 pts, 17 rbs, 6 blks.
Spree - 23 pts, 8 rbs, 6 assts, 4 stls.
Sam - 24 pts, 14 assts, 8 rbs, 3 stls.

Peja - 35 pts, 6 rbs, 4 assts.... gotta love Peja's jumper!! 

GO WOLVES!!!!


----------



## Ghiman

As a Laker fan, I'll be rooting for the Kings to win Game 7! 

Kings: 91
Wolves: 89


----------



## Peja

Dang, we need to control ourselves. Come on. We are missing open shots.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I am going to go watch the game at Arco Arena tomorrow :yes:


Arco was rocking tonight...there were 17,000+ people there, but we all left very sad 

Good game, though.


----------



## B_&_B

"17,000+ at Arco"... thats impressive... I wish the fans here in Portland were that loyal.


----------



## Peja Vu

Game over: Heart-stopping miss at the buzzer ends Kings' season 

Another brutal finish: Awful free-throw shooting is but one reason for the Kings' elimination in the Western semifinals 

Game and approach disappears for Peja 

Jabari says no one saw the real Webb 

Christie, 34, comes up big again in loss: He leads the Kings with 21 points in a guilty performance


----------



## Peja Vu




----------



## Peja Vu




----------

